# Looking for a Experience



## emma021785 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi, My Name is Mary Christon, I live in Durham, NC and am looking for a job, but as I have found out, without experience in Coding, I get no responses from all the jobs I have applied for.  I would be willing to work for free to get the experience.  I can send my resume.  My e-mail is me021785@aol.com.  Thank you.


----------



## marywhitepa (Dec 19, 2009)

Have you checked into the AAPC Externship program?  Look for it from the main menu.  If you are certified you will be able to search for an externship site near you.  Don't be discouraged, just keep applying and following up, someone will give you an interview.  I also just got my certification and am also looking.


----------

